# Zealot 16 vs. Raptor 14



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a bigger pack that can hold pads, lots of water, and gear for longer, 5-6hr backcountry-type rides. I dig the Osprey warranty, but am open to other suggestions, but am interested to know if anyone feels one way or another between these two. 

Thanks!


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

kragu said:


> I'm looking for a bigger pack that can hold pads, lots of water, and gear for longer, 5-6hr backcountry-type rides. I dig the Osprey warranty, but am open to other suggestions, but am interested to know if anyone feels one way or another between these two.
> 
> Thanks!


My recommendation for 5-6 hour backcountry type rides would be the Raptor 14. It is about 8 oz lighter and has more organization compartments for all of the gear that you would normally carry on a backcountry ride. The Zealot is set up more as a "freeride" or enduro pack where you want to carry pads and a full face helmet sometimes. The materials are a little heavier as well. The Raptor 14 and Zealot 16 use the same 3 Liter reservoir and both come with the integrated tool pouch.

I work at Osprey so get a chance to ride with both of these styles frequently. If I am heading to Moab or a lift served ski area, the Zealot comes out. The Raptor is my go to pack for everything else because of the lighter weight and better organization layout.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I vote Raptor ~ ^^^ that is my 10, and the tool roll at the bottom of the pack is AWESOME. Puts all the heavier stuff at the bottom and leaves the main are free for whatever. Awesome!
Oh and I crash tested it for you. This pack SAVED my back big time. Now my pack has little trail badges on it. After I hosed it off..let dry. The pack is fine..well little holes now but all good. This pack is back armour!!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

hey that wheel looks kinda messed up


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup, I ate trail taco :-(
Now I'm becoming a master wheel builder! LOL

Also ~ The Raptor has great straps that adjust many directions to help keep a stugg but not tight fit..it dosn't jump around much adn in a crash..it stayed PUT. This is a good thing!!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad to hear it kept you from looking like that wheel. I'll have to keep the Raptor in mind.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. Funny how everyone is suggesting the Raptor, yet I'm more inclined toward the Zealot than I was when I posted. I have a Camelbak Mule and intend to keep using it. The Zealot packs pads a bit better, will hold my FF, has burlier material, and is the bigger of the two. I'm a tiny bit concerned with buying something too similar to the Mule, and don't mind extra weight...


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

I have the Osprey Manta because I wanted a big pack that could hold all my pads, a jacket, my tools and 3L of water to boot. I chose the manta because it has the airspeed mesh that contacts your back so that you get nice airflow to keep you from overheating. I really love the pack, I use it all the time for short and long rides alike. 

The only thing to keep in mind is that you cant really use the water pouch while biking, it bulges through the airspeed. You just need to put it in the main pocket and its no problem. Still plenty of room for all my crap.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

I have the zealot 16. It feels sturdier than the raptors. But for different purpose i suppose. Very spacious. I bought and returned the raptor 10. The zealot is significantly bigger. Sadly it feels less durable for some reason. Only a year I have to send it in to osprey. My buddies raptor is holding strong and hes owned it longer.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

jc1surf said:


> I have the zealot 16. It feels sturdier than the raptors. But for different purpose i suppose. Very spacious. I bought and returned the raptor 10. The zealot is significantly bigger. Sadly it feels less durable for some reason. Only a year I have to send it in to osprey. My buddies raptor is holding strong and hes owned it longer.


So confused.... your first two sentences say that the Zealot is sturdier, yet you go on to say the Zealot is bigger, but less durable?


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

sorry i should of been more specific and hope wasn't misleading the OP. Sorry. 
i was referring to the shoulder harness and belt hip strap being thicker and wider. Definitely wider hip belt so making it feel more sturdier on the hip support. 
The shoulder harness are more padded. i'd say maybe about half inch of padding. So that to me, makes it feel sturdier on the shoulders with the sternum strap buckled in. 

The less durable part i am referring to is the side mesh pockets. I don't carry any sharp object or armor and it had torn a hole and seams began to unravel in certain spots. 
The elastic loops that hold the bladder hose down the shoulder harness and completely stretched out(basically no elastic tension to keep hose close to the harness). One benefit of the Raptors is that they come with zippered section to keep the hose down. 

My friend's raptor on the other hand, been through abuse but no seams are broken and or holes. Except if a crash like Burt.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying, jc1! I keep bouncing back and forth...


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

Lol sorry that was my bad. 

I decided on the zealot 16 for the extra storage room. If that one day I do have long rides 5+ hrs or so, i'd have a pack ready. Or if i venture somewhere new, i'd have a pack to carry few extra spares and clothes, kit, etc...I felt that I couldn't do that with the raptors. I've seen others that worked miracles with the rap14. I'm the "just in case" kinda person. Just in case i need to carry more things, i'd have room. 
Oh and not to mention, my gf rides with me sometimes so when we go on trails, i'd usually do the carrying.... 

but you get what i'm saying..really depends on what you might carry. 
Honestly, I think the zealot 16 is big. I have the M/L and i'm 5'7. But i know it'll come in handy when I carry xtra gears.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I went to my local REI with intentions of buying the Raptor, and brought my stuff to put in the pack so I can see what it's like. It was obviously roomier than my Mule, but with my knee, elbow, G-Form shin pads, gloves, and standard, every-ride kind of stuff, the bag sat pretty high off my back, and that's with no water or laters. They don't have the Zealot, so I went home and ordered on line.

I'll review it when I get some time on it... Thanks everyone!


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

kragu said:


> I went to my local REI with intentions of buying the Raptor ... but with my knee, elbow, G-Form shin pads, gloves, and standard, every-ride kind of stuff, the bag sat pretty high off my back, and that's with no water or laters...


Can you attach some of that to the outside of the pack? Like the cinches or the hanging from the front stretch pocket? I've never tried it, just throwing it out there. 

Hope the Zealot works for you.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

Hay OP, how's the zealot working out? I'm just wondering which size did you order, the S/M or M/L.? I having my zealot 16 replaced and not sure if i should request the S/M.

i'm not that tall 5'8" just not sure if 2L difference is significant.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

This is a big ass pack. I ordered the M/L, but if I was smaller, I'd probably size down.

Edit: this is the OP...temporary name change due to a miscommunication in the me change thread...


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

nice. were you able to get all your gears in there nicely? ya i measured my spine and it came out to 17.5 and the S/M is 16"-19" and M/L is 18"-20"...
prob not worth loosing 2L overthis small measurement huh? I'd just gotta suck it up and enjoy the pack.


----------



## teachndad (Jun 6, 2006)

(Ping)

SC Vanguard AKA Kragu,

Check your PMs.


----------



## dr_orlick (Jan 18, 2007)

Does the Raptor 14 have a dedicated place to carry armor on?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

teachndad said:


> (Ping)
> 
> SC Vanguard AKA Kragu,
> 
> Check your PMs.


Will do!



dr_orlick said:


> Does the Raptor 14 have a dedicated place to carry armor on?


Not so much. There's the main zip, then the compression area, but it's not really the shape I was looking for. The Zealot fits everything in its compression area and distributes it wide, rather than up away from your back.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

*Revive*



ospreypacks said:


> My recommendation for 5-6 hour backcountry type rides would be the Raptor 14. It is about 8 oz lighter and has more organization compartments for all of the gear that you would normally carry on a backcountry ride. The Zealot is set up more as a "freeride" or enduro pack where you want to carry pads and a full face helmet sometimes. The materials are a little heavier as well. The Raptor 14 and Zealot 16 use the same 3 Liter reservoir and both come with the integrated tool pouch.
> 
> I work at Osprey so get a chance to ride with both of these styles frequently. If I am heading to Moab or a lift served ski area, the Zealot comes out. The Raptor is my go to pack for everything else because of the lighter weight and better organization layout.


I already have a Raptor 14, mostly looking for another pack for when we go hiking so that someone else can carry more water and supplies.

Of course my main activity is MTB, so as a secondary pack to have for hiking with others what do you recommend? Another Raptor or a Zealot? I tried the Syncros and couldn't care less.
Thank you


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Camaleon said:


> I already have a Raptor 14, mostly looking for another pack for when we go hiking so that someone else can carry more water and supplies.
> 
> Of course my main activity is MTB, so as a secondary pack to have for hiking with others what do you recommend? Another Raptor or a Zealot? I tried the Syncros and couldn't care less.
> Thank you


I'm always amazed that people rave about the Zealot as it's probably Ospreys worst pack by a long strech.

Let me elaborate. I own...

Deuter Transalpine 30 2009
Deuter Transalpine 28 Pro 2016 (the best bag for bikepark use with a thick POC Spine Protector in the bladder compartment)
Deuter Transalpine 32 EL 2017 (the "magic" bag - big enough for a bike world travel)
Deuter EXP12 2012 (retired from MTB, now my main roadbike bag)
Ergon BA3 Evo 2015 (my main pack for day rides with protective gear)
Osprey Talon 11 2017 (super lightweight daypack for holiday use if a bike is rented)
Osprey Zealot 16 2015...

...and the Zealot 16 is a **** bag. I really wanted to like it. On paper it looked like the perfect backpack as you can open the mean compartment without prior removal of any protective gear strapped onto it which seemed clever to me. There is this handy tool wrap at the bottom which I still use with all my other backpacks everyday (I'd actually buy the Zealot again just to have this cool tool wrap if mine ever brakes)

But back to the bag: The overall construction is too lightweight and soft, there are some stupid design errors like the compartment for the pump which is right where your spine is to make sure you suffer some back injuries in a hard crash if use it indeed for a pump. (on the Raptor there are two pump compartments but on the edges of the back area, approx. 3 inch off the spine which is still stupid on a backpack with no back protector installed but on the Zealot its right in the middle!!)

The back buldges under heavy load and the zippers are too small to open as smooth as they do on all my other backpacks (I own over 20 backpacks in all sizes from various brands...). I know Osprey goes for low weight over anything else, but using these tiny zippers is a PIA.

I bought an Ergon back protector and put it right where the blader usually goes and used the pack heavily in year 2015 including 4 weeks on the canarian islands but after some time, due to the small zippers, opening the compartment alone felt like a chore (do I really need to take this item out of the bag right now...)

Furthermore, you cannot attach a bottle on the outside (I love to do that, works perfectly on the Talon 11), the sunglasses/valuables compartment is more or less a useless joke as it cannot be reached/opened if a helmet is mounted (which is kinda stupid as this was much better thought out on the older blueish 2012 Zealot 16)

I would love to meet the Osprey manager who's responsible for designing an "enduro pack" which is sold without any back protection in the first place but a compartment that lures the user to place a pump right above his spine. Only someone who's either blatantly incompentent or pure evil would do something like that.

To cut things short, Deuter makes the best bags IMO, yes they're heavier than the Ospreys but sit much better on your back and still feel comfortable with heavier loads. I will sure buy an Evoc one day once they figured out how to design a backpack which doesn't make your back sweat like a pig.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Steel Calf,
Thanks for the feedback and your experience with the Zealot pack. We really do appreciate any and all feedback as we constantly work to improve designs and performance based on real world use so that is not just lip service.

I did want to provide a little info so that you know where we are coming from and ensure you that our product designers are not "blatantly incompetent or pure evil" .

The sleeve in the center of the pack that you are referring to was not intended as a pump sleeve. That sleeve was made much wider to accomodate things like sandwiches, bars, maps, and other soft goods. This came after feedback from Generation 1 Zealots that had no organization but were rather a large open compartment. The roll out tool pouch located on the very bottom of the pack has two elastic loops that are designed to hold a pump and offer easy access (see image below).








As far as designing an enduro pack with no back protection, this was (and still is) a hot topic here at Osprey. While no "for-sure" decisions have been about future products, there is a strong argument for not having your back protection be part of your pack. In a big crash, your backpack rarely stays in exactly the right place and often would render the protection useless. It seems to make sense to have the back protection attached to your body in a way that minimizes the potential movement (like securely attached under your jersey and pack). Still up for debate here, just offering the reason we opted not to add a significant price increase to the Zealot for the limited number of people looking for that feature.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

ospreypacks said:


> Steel Calf,
> Thanks for the feedback and your experience with the Zealot pack. We really do appreciate any and all feedback as we constantly work to improve designs and performance based on real world use so that is not just lip service.
> 
> I did want to provide a little info so that you know where we are coming from and ensure you that our product designers are not "blatantly incompetent or pure evil"


Wow Osprey is actually participating in here, I'm impressed. I wrote the above statement not out of disrespect but anger, in the middle of the night, to channel my frustration after finding that thread.

To be honest with you, from a theoretical standpoint Osprey is probably my favorite brand. There are so many clever details thought out that I admire because they show the presence of a form of higher intelligence. I probably spent dozen of hours researching your packs, however, whenever I wanna buy one of your packs in real life they always fail me. It's like a product that looks soo promising on paper but doesn't work out once you put your hands on it.

Here are some of my prior Osprey experiences apart from the Zealot:

Osprey Escapist 32:
I considered buying that one in 2014 to replace my aging Deuter Trans Alpine 30. I went to the store to compare both packs extensively. However, with the same load of the Trans Alpine the Escapist just doesn't sit nearly as well on the back, yes it's a bit lighter so total weight including load is lower but that comes at a high cost. Low weight alone isn't everything! I bought a Transalpine Pro 28 that day, it's a lot heavier but carries the load much better.

Osprey Krestel 38
I actually waited several months for the revamped 2016 model to arrive and had ordered one with the clear intention to buy it. The pack has some clever details and I just had to pick it up at the store. However when comparing to a Deuter ACT Trail Pro40 using the same testload it happened again: The Kestrel felt too soft and didn't carry the weight nearly as well as the Deuter. The difference was so staggering, it's hard for me to imagine that anyone who had the same "direct comparison experience" would still buy the Kestrel afterwards. 
One could argue about designing a flat backplate when the Human back is obviously not "flat" - there's a protruding object called "the spine" right in the middle thus the Deuter has a recess right in that area. Left the Store with the Deuter that day.

Osprey Raptor 10 + 14
I ordered them both online to replace my Deuter EX12. Again they are lightweight but don't sit nearly as well on my back because the human back is NOT flat horizontally, especially not when sitting on a bike as this makes the spine to protrude, do I really need to point out the obvious here?
What surprised me most was the Tool wrap which is a huge dissapointment compared to the "cheaper" Zealot model.
We now ordered another Zealot just for the Tool Wrap.

I think if you really want to improve sales in Europe you'd need someone like me, with a few changes in place and better marketing efforts I could easily double your revenue in the bike packs segment.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

ospreypacks said:


> The sleeve in the center of the pack that you are referring to was not intended as a pump sleeve. That sleeve was made much wider to accomodate things like sandwiches, bars, maps, and other soft goods. This came after feedback from Generation 1 Zealots that had no organization but were rather a large open compartment. The roll out tool pouch located on the very bottom of the pack has two elastic loops that are designed to hold a pump and offer easy access (see image below).
> View attachment 1131253


I'm aware of that, however it's not that simple. Most enduro riders don't carry "roadbike sized" pumps. They ride high volume tires and need high volume pumps which are thicker and/or longer and won't fit the elastic loops that comfortably anymore. Furthermore, enduro riders use the pump far more often than XC/Roadbike riders as air pressure of the wide tires is an important tool to tune the bike according to terrain (imagine a long climb on a paved road followed by a gnarly downhill section)
To cut things short, the emergency tool kit is not an convenient place to store an item that is used beyond emergency situation. In my case I couldn't actually close the tool wrap anymore if a pump had to sit in that spot. So where to you put the pump if not in the toolkit? You can't put it anywhere outside because the elastic foam won't hold it very well (I tried that) thus due to missing other compartments the only place left is the pocket above the spine - that's what I meant with luring users to store their pump right there! (There are enough pictures on the internet showing users storing their pump in there - it's not just me)












ospreypacks said:


> As far as designing an enduro pack with no back protection, this was (and still is) a hot topic here at Osprey. While no "for-sure" decisions have been about future products, there is a strong argument for not having your back protection be part of your pack. In a big crash, your backpack rarely stays in exactly the right place and often would render the protection useless. It seems to make sense to have the back protection attached to your body in a way that minimizes the potential movement (like securely attached under your jersey and pack). Still up for debate here, just offering the reason we opted not to add a significant price increase to the Zealot for the limited number of people looking for that feature.


Limited number of people looking for that feature? I see tons of riders on Evoc protector packs out here, Evoc was actually founded after one of their founders hurt his back due to a tool stored in his backpack.

To say we didn't integrate a backpack protector in a backpack on good purpose even though it's designed to carry a whole load of protective gear sounds like a huge contradiction to me.

Do you think someone who's in need for a Fullface helmet would leave the back a blank spot and prone to injury because backpacks don't help in all sorts of crashes or tend to move?
That's like saying if it doesn't help 100% it's useless - what kind of argument is that? I fell on my back just yesterday, the impact of the crash was strong enough to squash the hardplastic sunglasses pouch but didn't hurt my back as I always carry a Ergon backprotector in the hydraulic reservoir compartment.


----------



## Holmespun (Nov 20, 2015)

ospreypacks said:


> As far as designing an enduro pack with no back protection, this was (and still is) a hot topic here at Osprey. While no "for-sure" decisions have been about future products, there is a strong argument for not having your back protection be part of your pack. In a big crash, your backpack rarely stays in exactly the right place and often would render the protection useless. It seems to make sense to have the back protection attached to your body in a way that minimizes the potential movement (like securely attached under your jersey and pack). Still up for debate here, just offering the reason we opted not to add a significant price increase to the Zealot for the limited number of people looking for that feature.


A bunch of riders in my area ride with EOVC spine protector packs. I like the fit and features of Osprey backs better and would dump my 10L and 20L EVOCs for Osprey packs if the came with an integrated spine protector.


----------

